# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Ongewone afscheiding?

## Riekepiek

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik heb sinds een dag of drie vreemde afscheiding uit mijn vagina. Het is bruin/rood en dikkig. Ook jeukt mijn vagina meer dan normaal. 

1. Een SOA kan het niet zijn: Ik heb al 2,5 jaar dezelfde vriend, ben niet vreemd gegaan en heb er pas sinds een dag of drie last van.
2. Ik denk niet dat ik zwanger ben: ben deze maand slechts 1x de pil vergeten en verder trouw geslikt. 

Heb eigenlijk niet echt zin om met mijn benen wijd voor de huisarts te gaan liggen...  :Frown: 
Weet iemand misschien wat ik heb??? Zit er nogal mee  :Frown:

----------


## Nikky278

Je afscheiding kan altijd wel een keertje wat afwijken van normaal, en de jeuk kan wijzen op een verstoorde zuurgraad. 
Toch denk ik dat als je echt zekerheid wil, of als het aan blijft houden, het toch verstandig is om even naar de huisarts te gaan. Hij/zij is het wel gewend om zulke zaken te bekijken, dus daar hoef je je niet voor te schamen.

Succes!

Xx

----------


## Riekepiek

Hey 

Door een communicatiefoutje  :Smile:  weet ik nu dat mijn topic hier staat. Heb dus ff niet gekeken.
Inmiddels heb ik er geen last meer van.
Het rook ook niet anders dus mijn zorgen waren eigenlijk wel een beetje over.
Ik moet binnenkort ongesteld worden dus ik wacht dat nog even af. Als het daarna weer komt dan moet ik dan maar even naar de dokter..

In ieder geval bedankt voor de reactie :Smile: 

Grtjs,
Riekepiek

----------

